# Weekly Competition 2018-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R' F2 R F U' R2 U'
*2. *U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U'
*3. *F2 R' F U2 R F R'
*4. *R2 F2 R' U F2 U' F2 U R'
*5. *R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U2 F R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L' F U R2 B' F' D F2 U2 R'
*2. *R2 D2 B' L' D' B2 L' F' R' B R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D2
*3. *L2 D2 F' R2 B' U2 B R2 B' D2 L2 R' B U' F2 U B2 L R F' D'
*4. *R2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B L2 B' L2 D' B2 R' F2 U B' R' B L' B
*5. *L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' L F D B' F2 U' B' U2 B2

*4x4x4
1. *U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw Rw' Uw' U' L2 F2 R' B' U B' F2 Rw' B F Uw Rw R2 B' D2 L Fw Rw2 D L2 B' Rw' B' Fw Uw R' Uw
*2. *L' F' L2 Fw F2 Uw2 B U' F' U2 F Uw U B' R2 B F2 D Uw2 U' L Rw' R D' Rw R' U Rw Uw2 B Fw2 D Uw2 L2 R' D2 L' Uw2 B' F2
*3. *F2 D2 U' B2 F R' D' Uw' B Uw U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 Rw Fw' R Uw2 U2 R' D U2 R Uw' B Rw R2 U Fw' Uw B R2 B Fw2 Rw' B D2 Uw B'
*4. *F' L' Rw B' D' Uw L2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 D2 R F' Uw L2 B Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw L2 R Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 B Uw' F' Uw Fw F2 D2 Uw'
*5. *Uw' R U Fw' D U' R2 F L' D' Fw' L D' L2 Fw2 L' B2 R' D' B F U Rw B' R2 F L' Fw' R2 U Rw2 U Rw2 U' L2 D' L' Rw2 Fw' L2

*5x5x5
1. *Bw F' D B2 F Dw B2 D' U Lw' R2 U2 Rw2 R Bw R2 D' Fw' D Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' Rw Uw L Bw' D' Uw2 B Bw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2 Fw Lw U2 F' R2 Dw2 B Dw2 Fw' Dw R' Uw2 F2 R Uw' U R' B Rw' Dw Rw' B2 Rw B2 Uw' F2
*2. *Dw' Uw' F' L2 B' Bw2 Uw U L Dw' L' Rw2 D Dw' Uw R' F2 D' Dw' B' R' F2 Uw B R2 Fw Uw' R Dw L' Dw Rw Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw R B L' Rw Fw2 Uw' Bw2 D' Uw2 U' B' Fw R D Uw U' R' Fw2 L2 U2 Lw2 Dw Uw
*3. *D' Dw Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Rw2 D Uw' B' F2 Lw2 B2 U2 R F' D2 B2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 U' L2 F' L B2 D L Lw Bw D Dw2 B' Lw' Bw L2 R' F' Lw2 Dw Uw2 U2 Bw2 L' Lw Dw Bw L2 B Bw Fw' Uw2 U2 B Bw Fw2 Lw R
*4. *Bw F2 Lw R' D U F2 D L2 D Dw' Uw2 B F2 R' B2 Bw' F Uw' U' F2 L' Uw2 U' L2 Lw2 B Rw F L' Rw' R' B Dw2 L2 D2 Fw2 D B Dw' Fw' F' L Bw' Uw' B Fw Lw B2 F' R' B' Dw' Fw R' F' D B D U'
*5. *D R' D Fw2 Lw' Dw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw U2 Bw D' Dw' Uw' L B2 Fw' F Lw' Rw2 F2 D Dw' U' Rw2 B' D Bw2 D' L' Fw D2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R' B2 Bw F L U R2 Dw B Uw Lw2 Rw2 R Fw R' B' D Dw' L' Dw' Lw' D' B Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *3U 2F2 2D B 2U B2 2L 3U' 2U U' R' 3F2 2L2 3R 2D2 2R' 2F2 2L' 2B2 2D2 3F' 3R' B 2L 3U2 B2 L B2 2L2 B 2R' D2 3U U L 2L2 2R B 3R' 2B2 L 2D' 3R2 3F' D2 3R 3U' 3R2 2R F R' 2D' 2L2 2D R2 B 2U U 3R2 2R' D L B' L D2 F2 U' 3F' L' 2B2
*2. *2U2 2F' F' 2L' 3F 2F' 2R2 2D' 2U B 2F' D' R D B 2B2 2D' 2L2 2D2 3U L 3U 2L' 3U 2U2 2B' 3R2 R2 U2 B2 3R' D 3U B' 2D2 2L' 2D' 2U 3F 3R2 B 2F 2R D2 B' 3R R B L F' D2 2D 2U 2B' 2L2 3R2 R2 2U2 R2 2B' 2L' 3R 2B 2F2 3R' 2R B' 2U2 B' F'
*3. *D2 2U2 2L' B 3F' 2R' R2 D 2F' 2R' F 2L 3R' D2 L2 3R2 2R' 2B2 2L2 3R B2 R B 3R' 3F2 2D' 3R2 B 2U2 B 2B 2D R' D2 U2 B 3F2 2L 2R2 2B' 2F2 F2 2D' L 3R' B2 3U 2L' D2 3U' 2L2 3R 2U2 3F L' 2L2 2R2 2D' 2U2 2R' 2B' D' 2D2 2F 2L 2D2 3R2 3U' 2R' R
*4. *2B D' 2D 2F 2U' 2F F D' L D2 2D2 L R2 D' 2B F 2U2 2F D 3U 2B 3U' U' L2 2L' 2U 2L' 3R B2 2D 3F2 3R2 2R' 2F' L' 3R' 2D2 3U2 U' 2R' 2U U' R2 2D' B' 2F2 3R 2R 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R D2 2R2 F2 3R 2R2 2F 2L' R' 3U2 U 2R' 2D' L R' D2 2D2 U2
*5. *3F R' 2U 3F 2L2 2U' L' 2U2 2B D2 3F' 2D2 2B' 2F D 2U 2B2 L2 2R 2B' 3R R' 2U2 2L 3F L' 2L F2 2R' 2B2 3F' F' D 2D 2U B 3F2 U L' 3U 2B 2R' B' 2F 2L' 2R' B F R' 2B L2 2L 2U2 3R' B 3F2 3R' R' D' 2D 3U2 3R F2 3R2 U' F 2L2 2D 2U2 U'

*7x7x7
1. *F2 3D U2 2F' 3D2 2L2 3L 3U' 3F' D2 2D 3U2 2U2 3B2 2F2 3L' U' F' 3R2 D2 B' L D R2 3F 3U' R 2U' F2 2L' B 2U2 L 2R R2 2B2 3F' 2F L' 2L 2D2 3D 3U U' 2R' 3F2 2D' 3L' 3R' D2 R2 B' R2 2D' 2F' D2 2D2 3U2 L 3D2 U' B' 2B2 2F2 U 3F2 3D B 3R2 D2 3D2 L2 3U' 2L2 3B2 R 2D' 3F 2U2 L2 3R2 3B2 2F 2R2 2U2 U2 2R' D' 2D2 2U 2L' R 3B 2R' F D 3D 3R' B 3R2
*2. *B2 2D U' B L2 3R' 2R2 3F2 R' 3B' F' 3L 3R 2R2 3U B' 3R2 D 2D' R2 3F2 3R2 3U' L' R2 D' 3D B' D2 3U 2R2 2D2 R2 2B F' 2R 2D 3F2 3U' L2 B 2B' 3B2 2D' L 3D2 2B' 2F2 3D' 3U' U L' 3L2 R 2D2 B 2B' 2R 2B 3B 2R2 3B 2F2 3U' 3F' D2 F' 2D2 F 3R' 2R 3B2 2D' L 3L' 2U2 3L 3D B L 3B' 2U L B 3B2 3D L' 3D 3R B2 U' B' 2R2 B' 2B2 L' F D' 2D 3U'
*3. *3B2 3D2 2L 2B F 2U2 3L' U' 2R D2 3F L' 3R' D2 U 2R2 3B 3F2 3L R' 3B 3F2 F2 3R R' 3U2 3F L' 2F 3U' 2B2 L 2L2 3L2 2D2 2U2 3F2 U' L2 3D2 3L 2R' U2 F L' U' 3L' 3U' B 2R' B' 2F' 2U2 B 2L' 3F2 3R R' 2D2 2U 2L2 3L 2B' 2D 2L2 3R2 D2 3R R2 F2 D2 2D2 U' 3B' 3D2 3B' L 3L 2B 2R B 2L B2 L' 3R2 3U U2 3R 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F F L 2B' 3F2 2F' 3R2 U2 3F'
*4. *2B' 3U 2B' 2R 3U2 R' U 2B' 3F2 2F' D' 2U' 2F F' 3R' D2 2U U2 3L2 2R 2F' U B' D2 U' 3F2 D' 2D2 3R2 2D' 3D' U' 2B L 3U2 3L 3F 3L2 3B' 2U 2R' 2U' R2 3U2 3B' 2F2 2D2 3F U' R2 3U' B' 2F2 U 3R D2 2D U L 3B' 3F2 2F L' 2L' D 3B' D2 B 3L' B' 3D2 U2 2R B' F2 2U' U' 3F2 F2 3D' 3U' 2U2 3R2 B 2L' 3L 2R 3F' 2L 3R' 3F2 2F 2D' 3U2 2U2 3F2 F' 3L2 F' R'
*5. *3D L 3U' 3F2 2U' 3B' 2U' 3R 2R2 2F 2D' L2 3R' R' 3B 3F' F 2U' 2F D L' 3L2 3D 2B 3R2 F' 2L' R2 3U' B2 3F' 3L' F' 2U' F2 2U' 3R 3F2 3R 3U 3B 3L2 3F 2F2 R2 3B' D2 3D 3L' 2B' 3F L' 3U2 3R2 R' D 3D 3R R2 2D2 B' 2D 2L2 2R2 D L2 U L 2D2 3F2 3D 2L2 3B 3U F' D' 2R R 3F L' 3L' R F' 2R2 3U2 U' 2B 2R2 3F 2F 2D2 L2 2U 3L2 B2 3B' U' 3B' 2L2 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U' R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
*2. *U F U' R U F'
*3. *F R U' F' R F2 U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' F2 B' D' B' U2 R F' L' R' F2 D F U L2 U D L' U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *L' D2 B F2 U' B R2 B2 L2 D L F' R' U R' D2 L2 D' U2 B Rw Uw'
*3. *R2 B' R2 F2 U' L F' R L D2 F' R2 B' U F2 L' D2 R L' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw D B' Rw' R' U2 L B' L' Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' Uw' R' F2 Uw R' B F2 R' B Fw2 F2 D' L Rw F' U' F U2 B' F Rw Fw' F' R2 B Fw2 D'
*2. *U' Fw' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw Uw' U B' Uw Fw' L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' L2 R Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' D2 L' Rw Fw' D' Fw U2 R' U' L Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw' D
*3. *R' B' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw D2 R' D2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw' U2 B Rw R Fw' F' Uw' R F2 L2 Uw L' Rw' U B2 Rw2 R U2 Rw Uw2 U Rw2 B' L2 Rw R Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Rw' Bw D' Dw' Rw' B Bw2 L F Dw2 R2 Bw' Rw' Dw L2 Bw Dw L2 Bw' L' D' B F L2 Dw' U L' B2 Fw F Rw Bw2 L2 U Lw2 Dw' B Fw' U2 F' D Rw' D' Uw U B Fw Rw2 R2 Dw' L' Rw' Bw' Fw2 D' Dw2 Bw' F2 Rw
*2. *Rw' U Lw' U2 L' Rw B2 Bw Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw Lw B' L' Lw2 Bw D2 Dw B Bw2 Fw L2 Rw2 Uw' R' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 D B Bw' D Lw2 Uw B Lw2 B' Uw Bw F' D2 Dw' Uw F D B' Bw Fw L2 Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw' U B' Uw U'
*3. *Dw' L' Lw R' Fw' F Dw Bw' D L F2 U2 F Uw Lw' Uw' F' D2 Lw U' Bw' D2 U B Bw2 L Lw' Dw B' Bw F D2 Rw' B2 Bw F2 Dw Bw Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' R B Bw Fw' D2 Dw' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Uw' F D Lw2 Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L' R' F2 L 3R' R 3F' 2U U' L 2R2 D2 2D' 3U 2U 3R' 3F D2 2F R2 2F2 2U 2F2 3R' 3U 3F2 2F 3U 2L2 2U 2R' F2 3R 2B' 2F2 L2 3F F' L' 2R B D L' 2F' 2U2 R 3U' 2F D2 F2 3U2 2R' D2 3U' 2R2 2D' 2R2 F D2 2U' F' U2 B2 F2 2D2 3U2 3F 2R R D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3F R U R F L 2F' 3R2 B' L' 3L' 3U 3F 3R B' 3U 3L' 3B 3D' 3F 3U' 3B F' L 3L' 2D2 L2 3B2 3F2 L' 2L' B 2B' L' 3L2 B' 2B' U' 2F 2R' B 3F F2 3D2 2L' 2R 3B 3F2 2U 2L R' D2 3F F2 2R2 D 3U' 3L' 2D 3L' U 2B2 3U 2L 2D' 3B F 3D2 3U2 2B' 3D 2L2 3B' L 3B2 2F' R' B 2D 3L2 2R2 3D B2 L' 3D L2 D2 3L R' U2 F' 3U F 3R' R 3F' 3D2 3F' 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L U' F' U2 R2 L2 D2 B F' R F2 R2 F' L' U D2 R' F' R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*2. *U' R B2 F2 D2 L B R L2 U2 R2 B L' D' R2 B2 U' D' R D2 Fw Uw
*3. *B F L' U' B2 L U' D2 R2 U2 D2 L' D B' L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 Fw'
*4. *D2 F' R F L' D2 L' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B F R2 L' F' D2 R'
*5. *F L U L R2 B U B2 D F U2 B' F L R2 F2 U' F B2 Rw Uw
*6. *D2 L' U R B2 D' L D' R' D2 F2 L' D B2 L2 R' F R2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*7. *R2 F2 B U R U B' U2 B2 D' L' F' B' R D2 U' F2 R' U Rw2
*8. *U2 L' R D' B U L2 U' F L F B' U R' L U' R' F2 U F' L' Fw Uw2
*9. *F' U L' B F' R2 B' R' B U2 D L B L2 D L U2 D' L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *D' F R' D' B' U F2 L B U2 R' B L U2 F R' D' R' L' Fw' Uw2
*11. *R' D' L R2 F D2 L2 F U2 D R F' L D2 R' L2 B L' R2 D' R Fw' Uw
*12. *U' R D2 B' U' B' R D U2 L F' U2 D2 L2 B L B2 U F' R' Fw Uw
*13. *F2 B' D F2 D B2 D' B' F' U' R' U' D R2 F R' U R L' B' Rw' Uw2
*14. *B R2 B2 F' U' F B L' U2 B' L2 D B2 F' U2 F R' D F2 L R' Fw Uw
*15. *L U' F2 U' B U B' F D' B L F2 R U' D' R2 D B2 L U2 Fw Uw2
*16. *L2 R' D2 L' D' B' L' R D' F2 D' R D' F B' R2 F2 D2 R F2 U' Fw Uw2
*17. *D2 F' D2 U L U F R D2 R B U2 F B R' L' F' U R' Fw' Uw
*18. *B' R U F R L F2 L F2 D' U L' R2 U' R2 F L' U' R L' Fw' Uw
*19. *L D B2 U' F U F' D' F2 B D2 F' B U' F' B' U' D2 R F R2 Fw Uw
*20. *U' B2 R' F' U' F B D B U2 R2 F' R' B' D R2 F' B U' D' Rw' Uw2
*21. *D2 F' D R' D' B' L' R2 F R L F R2 F' L2 D L D2 B' Rw Uw'
*22. *R2 B L2 F L F' U2 D F2 D' F R2 F2 B U D R L2 D U2 R' Fw Uw
*23. *F R B' F D2 L2 B R2 B' R' B' L2 B L B' F2 R U B F' R' Fw'
*24. *B' F2 R2 F R2 D' L' U' D' L R' U L B' U2 B' R2 F R U F' Rw Uw'
*25. *F2 L U2 F' L2 R' F U2 D2 R2 L2 U F' B R L' F' B D' U' Fw' Uw
*26. *F U' L2 D L' B2 D B U L F L' F2 R F' D' F' B2 U D2 Rw' Uw'
*27. *L B R U2 B' F' D2 R2 B2 L F' R' F' R2 F2 L D' B F2 R2 B2 Rw Uw2
*28. *F2 R' D' R F2 U' B U' B U D' R' L' U F2 B' D F' D2 L' U' Fw' Uw
*29. *R2 U F2 U F L' B' L' R' F' D2 R2 F2 D B2 R B L2 D2 Fw
*30. *B F2 R' B L2 B' D' L R D2 L' R2 B2 L' D' F L' B2 F' U Rw' Uw2
*31. *U L2 B D' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B U' R' D2 R' U2 L' F' U' F L' Uw'
*32. *D U' B2 F' L2 D B' D' B' L R B2 U B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R D' L' Fw Uw
*33. *D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D B' D' F' U2 L F U2 B2 F U2 L F R Fw Uw'
*34. *R2 L' U2 D2 F2 L B2 L F' R F' B L' F2 B' L2 R' F' B D' R' Fw Uw2
*35. *D2 F' R' B' R' U D' F2 B R2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 B D Rw Uw'
*36. *R F2 L U B' R L2 U D' L' F' R' U2 L' D L F D2 B' D2 U' Fw Uw'
*37. *R2 U2 B L D' R' L D2 F R2 F R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*38. *U D F2 L U B' U L D B2 U' L2 F' L' D U B2 F' U' D R Fw Uw
*39. *U2 L2 F' B2 D U2 R2 U2 B' L' U' L' B' D F L' U2 F2 D2 F Rw Uw2
*40. *B' R' F' B2 L F' L' U2 F2 R D2 F R2 F' U' B' R' D2 R2 B2 F Rw Uw
*41. *L' B U' B' R' L D' B2 L D L2 F2 U2 L D' U' F2 B' R2 D' L' Fw' Uw
*42. *B F U B2 L2 B' U F2 D B' L' D' U' F' D2 L' R D U L2 F2 Rw Uw'
*43. *U D F2 L' U B2 L2 R2 U2 B' R U2 L2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 F' D Fw Uw2
*44. *F' L R' B R D R F L R B2 D R F' U2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 Fw Uw
*45. *L' R B2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F U D2 F2 L' F L R2 Fw Uw2
*46. *D' L D B2 F' U' L' R D L' U2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L R U2 Rw2
*47. *U2 L' B2 D' U' L U2 L' R U R2 F' U2 B2 U R' D U2 L F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *F' D2 R2 L2 U2 D' R' B' R2 F' D L B U2 L F2 L2 B' F R F Rw
*49. *F2 B R' B L' B L' D F R2 U2 L2 B' L2 R' D' U L' B' Uw2
*50. *B2 D' U2 B2 R B2 D2 U' R2 B' R D2 U2 F D' F U B F' R2 L2 Fw Uw
*51. *B' R2 L2 B R F' R B2 D' F R' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' Fw' Uw
*52. *L2 F D' F' L' B' F' L2 R' D2 F2 D' R U' B F2 U R2 F Rw
*53. *R D' R' F2 L U2 D' B L' D F' D U2 L' D' B2 F' U R U2 Fw Uw2
*54. *F U' D' F D B R F' R F' L2 U D' L' U L2 R2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw
*55. *U' F U2 L' B2 D2 L' R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 U L B2 R U' R2 Fw' Uw
*56. *L' B' F' U2 B F R2 L' U' F2 U2 B' D2 F' R' U' B2 F L' U' Rw2 Uw
*57. *B2 L2 U' D2 R2 D L2 D U B2 F R' U' D F' B2 L R' D B' R'
*58. *B L R F' U' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' L' F2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 B R' Fw Uw
*59. *R' B U L2 R' B D' R2 F R2 U' F2 L2 U L' F L' R' D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*60. *D' R' F2 R2 L' F' L B2 L2 D2 R' L2 B R' U R' L F D' U' Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F L2 F2 L' U2 L F' U' R' U F2 D F2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' B2
*2. *D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B F' R2 U' F2 U' B' D' B2 L B' U' R
*3. *B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F L U' R U' R B' D' F U2
*4. *D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' R2 D2 U' L R2 F' D2 B' R2
*5. *F2 U R2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' F' L' B D F' D' U2 R D

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 D L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U' L F' U' B R B L2 F' L2 D'
*2. *B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F D' L B' D2 R B' F L2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 B R2 B U2 B F' R2 U2 R D2 B' D' F L' F2 U B' D2
*4. *L2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U' L R U' B F2 U R' U2 F' R D
*5. *L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 U' L2 D L2 B L B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B U2 R2 B U L D' U2 B F' U R' B' R'
*2. *D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 U L D' L F' D L2 F R' D2 L2
*3. *U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U2 B2 F' R' U B' L2 U' L B F2 L
*4. *R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' U' B2 F' R F2 U F2 L F2
*5. *D2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F' U2 R' B' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' L' R D' B2 L B L' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R'
*3. *U R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B' R' D' R2 D2 U2 R D2 L
*4. *Rw' B2 Fw U' Rw R B2 Uw' F U R2 D' U Fw' Rw2 D U Fw D2 Uw' U Fw2 F2 Uw U' F' Uw2 B2 Rw B' Uw2 U Rw2 B2 R' D2 L Rw2 R Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F' U' R' U2 F U' R2
*3. *R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 L D' B' U' B2 F2 L D' R F'
*4. *Fw Rw' R' B Uw2 B2 L U R D L2 Rw2 Fw2 D R' D2 L' R Uw' U' Rw' D Rw' U' L R2 B' Uw' R2 U B' F' L2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 B' Uw
*5. *Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Bw' Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 Uw2 Lw Fw' L' R Dw2 U' Bw2 F2 Dw2 B U2 B' U2 L2 R2 Dw2 Uw F' R Fw F' R' F2 D U' F2 Dw B2 Bw Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Lw R Uw' Lw' F2 Dw2 Fw Rw Uw2 Bw Dw2 U' R2 Bw' L' Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F' R2 F' R U2 R F
*3. *B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B D L' B L D R' F2 R2 U
*4. *L2 R' Fw2 L Uw' B Fw' F' L2 Fw D Uw L' B2 Rw B2 Fw2 D' Fw R D F' Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw' F2 U2 B' Fw2 D' F' R' U2 L Rw' B' Rw2 D2 B
*5. *B2 Bw F' L B' Dw2 F L Lw' Rw Uw' B2 Rw Fw Dw' Rw2 D Fw2 Dw L Rw2 R Dw' Lw' D2 U' Fw Uw2 R Fw' Rw' R2 Bw F' R' F L U B' Fw' F' L2 Fw Dw' U Bw Dw' B' F2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F Uw' U' R2 Uw2
*6. *2F2 3U 3F' 2L' 3R2 B2 D' U' 2L2 3F2 3R' F' 2D U2 L' 2L' R' 2D' U2 3F2 2F2 3R2 2R2 R2 3F2 D 3U 2U' 2L2 F 3R' 2R' D 3U 2U' U 2F' F 3U' U' 2B' 3R' 3U' 2B2 F2 3U F R 2D2 2L 2F 3R 2R2 2F 2L B 2B 3F' 2U2 3R 3U2 L 2L2 3F' F2 3U2 L R2 3F' 3U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' U' R2 F R' U' F2 U R2
*3. *D R2 B2 D U2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L D U F2 L B2 D'
*4. *B Fw' U' L' Rw' Fw' D2 Fw' L2 D' Uw2 F R B R2 Fw Uw R' U' B' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 B Rw Fw L' Fw2 Rw U R B' R2 D2 B2 F' L' D' Fw2
*5. *D2 F' L2 Bw2 Lw F' D Fw' Dw2 L B Bw Fw2 U2 Lw U2 F2 R D' Uw Fw Lw Uw L' Lw2 B2 R2 F Uw2 F L R' B' F Rw' Dw2 Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 Dw' L2 Rw R' D L' F' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw' F2 U2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 R'
*6. *2B' 3F' 2F2 2R' B2 L2 3U L2 2R' 2U' L 2L' 3R 2R' R' 2B 3F2 R' 2U' B' R2 3U' L 2L2 2B' 2D' L' 2R2 2D R2 2U2 B2 3F' 2D' 2R2 3U' 2U2 U R' 3U2 3F2 2L2 D2 B2 F 2R' 2U2 B U2 2R' 3F' 2D2 2B2 L2 R2 2D2 3U2 F2 3R' 2B2 3U2 2U' U2 L' R2 3F' L' D2 2D' 3U2
*7. *2R2 3D2 L 2F 2L' 3F' U2 2B 3B' 3L 3D' U2 B' F L2 2R2 2B 2F2 2D 3D2 B' F 3L' 3R D' B2 2R2 R' 3U 3L' 3R 2D' 3B' 3R' B' R' F' R' 2D' 3U' 2B2 2R' F 2D 3U 2U R' 2B' 2F2 2L2 3U 3B 3D' F L' 2B 2F' 3R' 3F 2R U 2B' R' 3D2 2U2 U' B2 2B2 3D' U2 B2 3B 3U L' 3F' 2L' 3U2 2R' 2B 3F2 2F' F' 2D 2B2 2D' 3F 2F 3D' 3L 2B' 3L' 3R 2D' 3U B2 F 2D2 3R 3D2 2R2

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR4+ DL1- UL2- U6+ R1+ D5- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL1+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR0+ DR5- DL3+ UL3- U1- R3+ D3+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U3- R0+ D5- L5- ALL1+ UR DR
*3. *UR6+ DR1+ DL5+ UL1- U2+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 U2- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL5-
*4. *UR0+ DR6+ DL1+ UL3+ U2- R3- D6+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D4- L5+ ALL5- UR DR DL
*5. *UR0+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2+ U2- R1+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R6+ D4- L3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R' B L R U B' R b u'
*2. *L' B L R' L' B R' B u'
*3. *U L' U B L B L' R U
*4. *U' R U B' R U L U' r' b' u'
*5. *U L U' R U' R B' l' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (6, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 6) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, 4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *R B' U R L' B' L' U R' B' U'
*2. *R L' R' U' R B L' R' U' B' U'
*3. *B L B' U' L R' L' R' U' B' U'
*4. *U L R B L B L' B' L' B' U'
*5. *U' R L' R' L' R' B U R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R' U F U' R U' R2
*3. *R2 B' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B U2 L' D' U2 R B' U F2 L R2
*4. *Rw2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 B Uw U2 Fw' L' Rw2 D U R F2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 R2 Uw' U' B' R U' L2 U2 F Rw2 Uw Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B' Fw2 L2 Rw B2
*5. *L2 R D2 B L2 D' Dw Lw2 D2 Dw2 L Lw Rw' F' U' R2 F2 Dw R B2 Bw Fw F Uw Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 L2 Dw' Rw Fw2 U2 Bw' R' F2 D R2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 B' D' F Lw' Rw2 Fw Rw D2 Bw Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw Dw' B' R' B' Fw2 R
*OH. *F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U' L' U R' F2 D L2 B' R2 B2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR3- DL3+ UL1- U1- R5+ D2- L4+ ALL1- y2 U1- R2- D3+ L1+ ALL2- UR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U L' U' B' L' B' U l r' u
*Skewb. *U B L B R' L R' L' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) /


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

2x2 : 2.41, 3.56, 2.21, 2.50, 3.50 = 2.80
3x3 : 9.25, 13.85, 12.62, 13.14, 14.35 = 13.20
4x4 : 50.26, 59.09, 54.91, 49.23, 59.28 = 54.75
5x5 : 2:05.75, 2:06.71, 2:01.92, 1:42.44, 2:08.20 = 2:04.79
6x6 : 3:52.89, 3:28.59, 3:22.94, 3:13.34, 3:59.91 = 3:34.81 Well that was probably the worst way that I could have started and ended this average, a DNF would have been worse. But on the good-side I broke my pb. : )
7x7 : 6:30.94, 6:23.15, 6:45.00, 5:20.96, 6:18.34 = 6:24.14
2x2 BLD : 38.02, 36.17, 29.39 = 34.53
3x3 BLD : 1:54.66, 1:28.26, 2:09.63 = 1:50.85
4x4 BLD : DNF, 14:51.31, DNF, = 14:51.31
3x3 Multi-BLD : 5/5 26:53.73 PB
3x3 OH : 30.06, 20.91, 31.42, 24.61, 23.59 = 26.09
3x3 Feet : 2:58.30, 3:11.79, 3:03.56, 3:18.92, 2:52.34 = 3:04.55
3x3 MTS : 55.57, 1:07.67, 1:16.41, 1:13.61, 1:05.02 = 1:08.77 Well I guess the single and average shows what practice does and how it can pay off. : )
3x3 FMC : 45


Spoiler: FMC Solve



Scramble: R' U' F D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' L' R D' B2 L B L' R' U' F

R2 U B' U' B' U' R' L2 U L D// 2/3/1 block

U' F' U2 F D F R' F' U R// f2l minus 1 edge

U2 B' F R2 F' B// last edge

Lw' B' U' B U Lw// oll

y R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2// pll (45 moves)


2-4 Relay : 1:21.62
2-5 Relay : 3:36.66
2-6 Relay : 7:44.36
2-7 Relay : 14:56.91
Clock : 12.30, 13.95, 12.29, 8.95, 12.75 = 12.45
Megaminx : 1:25.75, 1:40.33, 1:21.50, 1:30.74, 1:31.28 = 1:29.26
Pyraminx : 4.34, 3.64 3.89, 5.26, 5.60 = 4.50
Square 1 : 23.23, 23.67, 22.74, 27.92, 24.97 = 23.96
Skewb : 4.55, 5.77, 4.87, 5.57, 5.51 = 5.32
Kilominx : 42.47, 38.29, 33.03, 32.95, 35.18 = 35.50
Mini Guildford : 7:36.72


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 27, 2018)

3bld: 25.45


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 28, 2018)

What's match the scramble?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Ayaan said:


> What's match the scramble?


Match the scramble (MTS) is as follows. Take a solved 3x3 and scramble it (or in this case with the scramble given in this thread for the competition) Once it is scrambled take a solved cube and start the inspection phase. You can then inspect the scrambled cube for the 15 seconds given like in any solve and when you are ready start the solve and solve the unsolved cube to the orientation of the scrambled cube. I hope that this makes sense and that it helps.


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Match the scramble (MTS) is as follows. Take a solved 3x3 and scramble it (or in this case with the scramble given in this thread for the competition) Once it is scrambled take a solved cube and start the inspection phase. You can then inspect the scrambled cube for the 15 seconds given like in any solve and when you are ready start the solve and solve the unsolved cube to the orientation of the scrambled cube. I hope that this makes sense and that it helps.


So you scramble a cube, take a solved cube and try to get the solved cube into the position of the scrambled one. Right?


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 28, 2018)

3x3: (14.93), (24.93), 18.54, 20.75, 22.61=20.63

3x3 OH: (1:06.99), 43.77, 45.95, 48.12, (39.45)=45.95

Pyraminx: (13.57), 9.98, (8.20), 9.68, 8.60= 9.42


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2018)

Ayaan said:


> So you scramble a cube, take a solved cube and try to get the solved cube into the position of the scrambled one. Right?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 28, 2018)

2x2 : 3.28, (5.66), (2.76), 3.79, 3.85 = 3.64
3x3 : (14.09), (16.39), 14.89, 14.60, 15.35 = 14.95
4x4 : (40.87), (56.36), 43.10, 47.93, 48.41 = 46.48
5x5 : (1:31.02), 1:42.68, (1:44.66), 1:39.68, 1:31.35 = 1:37.90
6x6 : (2:55.51), 2:50.93, 2:50.94, 2:52.60, (2:40.23) = 2:51.49
7x7 : (4:14.59), 3:45.48, 4:06.76, 4:02.97, (3:44.51) = 3:58.40
2 BLD : 41.86, 38.28, DNF = 38.28
3 BLD :
OH : 33.09, (40.27), 38.26, (30.47), 35.99 = 35.78
MTS : 43.93, (38.14), 45.34, 39.38, (46.18) = 42.88
2-4 Relay : 1:19.71
2-5 Relay : 3:06.51
2-6 Relay : 5:57.42
2-7 Relay : 9:56.74
Clock : 14.61, 14.79, (13.95), (16.53), 14.65 = 14.68
Megaminx : 1:30.39, (1:44.71), (1:19.57), 1:25.00, 1:28.24 = 1:27.88
Pyraminx : (7.56), 4.14, (2.93), 5.89, 4.91 = 4.98
Square-1 : (16.18), 26.65, (28.66), 22.26, 25.78 = 24.90
Skewb : 6.47, (4.01), (11.22), 7.74, 8.89 = 7.70
Kilominx : (32.50), 36.50, (50.32), 38.08, 35.86 = 36.81
Mini Guildford : 7:03.12


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 28, 2018)

2x2- 4.886

3.112, 6.335, (2.723), (13.252), 5.212

3x3- 21.2126

(14.898), 19.623, 20.289, 23.726, (23.977)

4x4-1:55.948

1:52.904, (1:39.858), (3:13.026), 2:02.900, 1:52.041

Pyra- 10.264

9.663, (8.738), 11.138, 12.993, (13.697)


----------



## Ayush rajotia (Mar 1, 2018)

From which side of the 3x3 cube... We have to start scramble


----------



## CarterK (Mar 1, 2018)

Ayush rajotia said:


> From which side of the 3x3 cube... We have to start scramble


White top, Green front, just like WCA.


----------



## Ayush rajotia (Mar 1, 2018)

3x3 28.39
35.44
25.37
31.39
32.49


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 1, 2018)

Ayush rajotia said:


> 3x3 28.39
> 35.44
> 25.37
> 31.39
> 32.49



Please state your average also. So


3x3- Average

28.39, 35.44, 35.37, 31.39, 32.49

Then to calculate the average remove fastest and slowest times and average the other three so.

28.39, (35.44), (25.37), 31.39, 32.49 then

28.39 + 31.39 + 32.49=93.27

93.27/3=31.09

So 31.09 Ao5


Total example-


3x3- 31.09

28.39, (35.44), (25.37), 31.39, 32.49


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 1, 2018)

Ayush rajotia said:


> 3x3 28.39 35.44 25.37 31.39 32.49


There's no need at to calculate averages. We do it for you, whether you did it
yourself or not. (Just to ensure that every average is calculated in the same way).
If you want to so it is easy to see your result (=ao5) that is of course ok, but not necessary at all.


----------



## NickT13 (Mar 1, 2018)

2x2-6.40, 7.15, 7.69, 7.73, 7.75

3x3-23.66, 31.33, 23.40, 26.56, 30.90

Skewb-7.00, 6.56, 6.00, 7.33, 12.20

Pyra-8.57, 10.16, 8.16, 10.49, 10.08


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Mar 1, 2018)

3x3- 26.11, 29.82, 23.48, (21.20), (30.10)

4x4- 3:10.44, (2:12.23), 3:03.37, (3:24.29), 2:56.29


----------



## Ayaan (Mar 2, 2018)

When will this comp end?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 2, 2018)

Ayaan said:


> When will this comp end?



It is written in the first post right before the first scrambles.

Shorter answer: midnight between Monday and Tuesday .


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 3, 2018)

FMC: 27


Spoiler



L2 D' R F U L D2 //2x2x2
R2 B' R' B' (B2) //2x2x3
(B U' B' F' U F U' R' U) //20 to 2c2e

L2 D' R F U L D2 R2 @ B' R' B' U' R U F' U' F B U B
@: R2 U R B R B' R' U' R B2 R' B2 R B (14-7)

Solution: L2 D' R F U L D2 U R B R B' R' U' R B2 R' B U' R U F' U' F B U B (27)


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 3, 2018)

2x2 : 16.65, (19.50), 8.27, (8.13), 8.24 = 11.05
3x3 : (40.44), 35.95, 37.36, 39.11, (33.77) = 37.47
4x4 : (2:05.01), (2:30.85), 2:14.55,2:16.26, 2:06.01 = 2:12.27
5x5 : (4:08.42), 4:06.89,3:46.77, 3:41.60, (3:39.57) = 3:51.75
6x6 : 7:19.88, (7:19.91), (6:51.58), 7:02.67,7:01.01 = 7:07.85


----------



## Ayush rajotia (Mar 3, 2018)

Is there any prize for the position


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Ayush rajotia said:


> Is there any prize for the position


Kleos! 

And in case you do not know what that means: https://www.thoughtco.com/kleos-meaning-for-ancient-greeks-119379
https://www.thoughtco.com/kleos-meaning-for-ancient-greeks-119379
In all seriousness though there is no prize for top place finishers, but Mr. Bergsten has a random weekly drawing for a $15 thecubical.us gift card.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 3, 2018)

3x3: 33.38, 30.40, 33.87, 26.41, 22.73
OH: 58.94, 1:44.89, 56.34, 1:12.94, 1:11.46
Square-1: 25.31, 18.58, 19.51, 15.14, 17.65
Megaminx: 2:44.00, 2:28.39, 2:46.64, 2:27.38, 2:50.15


----------



## Lumej (Mar 5, 2018)

2x2: (4.30), 8.62, 11.55, 7.75, (18.77) = 9.31
3x3: (20.79), 25.49, (28.34), 23.21, 25.66 = 24.79
3x3oh: 1:01.00, (1:58.12), 59.91, (42.47), 56.22 = 59.04


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2018)

Result week 9: congratulations to lejitcuber, thecubingwizard and Shadowjockey!

*2x2x2*(142)

 1.38 WACWCA
 1.45 gavinz
 1.61 asacuber
 1.68 RCTACameron
 1.69 MattheoDW
 1.72 DhruvA
 1.74 TheDubDubJr
 1.82 Joshua Solomon
 1.82 oskarinn
 1.84 leomannen
 1.87 NarenRameshB
 1.91 Mika17
 2.02 Competition Cuber
 2.04 lejitcuber
 2.09 Nadav Rosett
 2.15 the super cuber
 2.16 Jack Pfeifer
 2.51 Dream Cubing
 2.58 [email protected]
 2.58 Underwatercuber
 2.64 ExultantCarn
 2.66 ichcubegern
 2.67 tdm
 2.72 G2013
 2.73 Sixstringcal
 2.74 acchyutjolly26
 2.75 Jscuber
 2.79 turtwig
 2.80 cubeshepherd
 2.84 CubicOreo
 2.88 Marcus Siu
 2.89 not_kevin
 2.91 mihnea3000
 2.93 speedcuber71
 2.98 2017LAMB06
 2.98 Ethan Horspool
 3.06 [email protected]
 3.06 thecubingwizard
 3.09 AidanNoogie
 3.18 [email protected]
 3.21 Valken
 3.23 [email protected]
 3.23 [email protected]
 3.24 Jonsa87
 3.26 DGCubes
 3.29 The Cubinator
 3.43 TipsterTrickster
 3.43 DaniëlKassab1
 3.46 Elf
 3.50 sigalig
 3.50 leudcfa
 3.51 DCG
 3.51 Shadowjockey
 3.63 typo56
 3.63 2016LAIL01
 3.64 bacyril
 3.68 Trig0n
 3.72 Jami Viljanen
 3.83 SolveThatCube
 3.85 Keenan Johnson
 3.93 ARandomCuber
 4.00 Hargun02
 4.02 typeman5
 4.04 CyanSandwich
 4.04 Teemu
 4.07 Ianwubby
 4.08 Mark Boyanowski
 4.09 Mcuber5
 4.11 GenTheThief
 4.12 tigermaxi
 4.13 Amir Afiq
 4.18 CornerCutter
 4.25 OJ Cubing
 4.29 WorldoBlocks
 4.34 Katiedavies3103
 4.34 ComputerGuy365
 4.36 MCuber
 4.39 oliviervlcube
 4.45 EdubCubez
 4.53 MartinN13
 4.55 janelle
 4.57 whatshisbucket
 4.63 NolanDoes2x2
 4.67 cytokid101
 4.69 ErikCR
 4.78 buzzteam4
 4.81 Moonwink Cuber
 4.82 yghklvn
 4.87 Rubiksdude4144
 4.88 Duncan Bannon
 4.94 Metallic Silver
 4.94 CubeStack_Official
 4.95 Oatch
 5.01 speedcube.insta
 5.04 abunickabhi
 5.17 seth0420
 5.19 NathanaelCubes
 5.29 The Blockhead
 5.31 Nikita
 5.32 antirizarry1622
 5.42 JackPurdum
 5.44 VDel_234_
 5.51 Bubbagrub
 5.60 Lykos
 5.64 kumato
 5.64 SpartanSailor
 5.73 Bogdan
 5.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.79 ColorfulPockets
 5.79 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.88 [email protected]
 5.88 Zachie Chan
 5.88 motionglitch
 5.96 SirVivor
 6.03 Pedro Silva dos Santos
 6.18 Kenneth Svendson
 6.44 redoxxy
 6.47 Lewis
 6.51 tj.k8386
 6.65 Ali161102
 6.73 Dynamic Waluigi
 6.86 KylerWoods
 7.00 X cuber
 7.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.52 NickT13
 7.56 Mike Hughey
 7.62 theos
 8.40 GCubing
 9.31 Lumej
 9.62 FireCuber
 9.68 Jcubing13
 9.68 Jacck
 9.94 Ecuasamurai
 10.42 TylerBur
 11.05 Lili Martin
 11.79 GTregay
 13.56 One Wheel
 13.73 dnguyen2204
 14.77 FPcuber
 16.76 ToastasaurusCuber
 18.04 MatsBergsten
 21.65 cougarscratch
*3x3x3 *(162)

 8.11 lejitcuber
 8.87 speedcuber71
 8.88 Mika17
 8.92 thecubingwizard
 9.33 WACWCA
 9.57 Carterk
 9.57 Jack Pfeifer
 9.60 Competition Cuber
 9.90 Ethan Horspool
 9.95 mihnea3000
 10.02 Shadowjockey
 10.07 turtwig
 10.18 [email protected]
 10.20 TheDubDubJr
 10.23 Elf
 10.23 Zeke Mackay
 10.27 DCG
 10.30 ichcubegern
 10.35 Dream Cubing
 10.36 tdm
 10.40 the super cuber
 10.58 [email protected]
 10.63 GenTheThief
 10.74 MattheoDW
 10.90 RCTACameron
 10.99 G2013
 11.19 Jscuber
 11.33 Valken
 11.34 DGCubes
 11.38 Brendan Bakker
 11.46 2016LAIL01
 11.56 AidanNoogie
 11.58 ExultantCarn
 11.73 CubicOreo
 11.74 Jonsa87
 11.79 asacuber
 11.80 obelisk477
 11.80 typeman5
 11.89 [email protected]
 11.91 The Cubinator
 11.97 Mcuber5
 11.98 oskarinn
 12.11 Marcus Siu
 12.15 DhruvA
 12.32 sigalig
 12.34 gavinz
 12.40 WorldoBlocks
 12.46 typo56
 12.50 ErikCR
 12.53 [email protected]
 12.68 SolveThatCube
 12.71 ColorfulPockets
 12.81 antirizarry1622
 12.83 Hargun02
 12.83 acchyutjolly26
 12.84 Sixstringcal
 12.85 Keroma12
 12.89 Keenan Johnson
 12.91 Underwatercuber
 12.99 abunickabhi
 13.07 tigermaxi
 13.19 ARandomCuber
 13.20 cubeshepherd
 13.24 leomannen
 13.44 CubeStack_Official
 13.51 NarenRameshB
 13.52 CyanSandwich
 13.52 Kenneth Svendson
 13.57 DumplingMaster
 13.57 Ianwubby
 13.73 2017LAMB06
 13.76 [email protected]
 13.80 ican97
 13.80 Aerospry
 13.82 Mark Boyanowski
 13.84 Amir Afiq
 13.86 janelle
 13.92 yghklvn
 14.06 SirVivor
 14.22 Katiedavies3103
 14.31 not_kevin
 14.40 PotatoesAreUs
 14.42 Selkie
 14.46 Nikita
 14.58 Moonwink Cuber
 14.95 bacyril
 14.99 [email protected]
 15.07 ComputerGuy365
 15.12 [email protected]
 15.18 Kit Clement
 15.61 MCuber
 15.90 Bogdan
 16.04 xyzzy
 16.05 JackPurdum
 16.06 Metallic Silver
 16.18 buzzteam4
 16.41 Jami Viljanen
 16.42 muchacho
 16.47 Nadav Rosett
 16.47 Zachie Chan
 16.63 speedcube.insta
 16.73 cytokid101
 16.73 whatshisbucket
 16.74 Rubiksdude4144
 17.21 Trig0n
 17.29 KylerWoods
 17.31 motionglitch
 17.48 seth0420
 17.58 T1_M0
 17.63 Teemu
 17.79 TipsterTrickster
 18.01 Oatch
 18.09 leudcfa
 18.22 MartinN13
 18.24 Lykos
 18.27 The Blockhead
 18.36 EdubCubez
 18.74 Tanish
 18.99 Pedro Silva dos Santos
 19.13 Dynamic Waluigi
 19.40 kilwap147
 19.88 VDel_234_
 19.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.02 obatake
 20.34 Moreno van Rooijen
 20.39 redoxxy
 20.63 Ayaan
 21.21 Duncan Bannon
 21.45 Mike Hughey
 21.61 Woodman567
 21.69 Ali161102
 22.45 Sue Doenim
 22.73 GCubing
 22.85 NathanaelCubes
 22.98 kumato
 23.75 TylerBur
 23.87 SpartanSailor
 24.07 theos
 24.79 Lumej
 24.82 Lewis
 25.09 GTregay
 25.24 Luke Messer
 26.47 Petri Krzywacki
 26.75 ronaldm
 26.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 27.04 NickT13
 27.81 Bubbagrub
 27.89 dnguyen2204
 28.30 Destiny
 29.31 Ecuasamurai
 29.34 One Wheel
 29.48 Prashant Saran
 30.06 Thom S.
 30.76 Ayush rajotia
 32.10 ToastasaurusCuber
 32.58 tj.k8386
 33.13 Prem The Cuber
 37.39 Jacck
 37.47 Lili Martin
 46.36 cougarscratch
 47.87 MatsBergsten
 51.08 FPcuber
*4x4x4*(107)

 33.66 lejitcuber
 36.69 Dream Cubing
 37.02 thecubingwizard
 37.76 the super cuber
 37.84 G2013
 37.95 Elf
 40.26 Ethan Horspool
 40.91 Valken
 40.95 Jack Pfeifer
 41.43 Shadowjockey
 42.40 speedcuber71
 43.15 Carterk
 44.63 turtwig
 44.66 abunickabhi
 46.26 [email protected]
 46.42 DCG
 46.48 bacyril
 46.49 DGCubes
 46.77 tdm
 46.86 ichcubegern
 47.13 AidanNoogie
 47.58 Jonsa87
 47.70 [email protected]
 47.80 acchyutjolly26
 48.03 typo56
 48.11 CubicOreo
 48.24 Brendan Bakker
 49.33 not_kevin
 50.02 SolveThatCube
 50.06 RCTACameron
 50.69 WorldoBlocks
 50.87 Kit Clement
 51.34 Jscuber
 51.96 Ianwubby
 51.99 Marcus Siu
 52.20 Underwatercuber
 52.33 sigalig
 52.68 MCuber
 52.98 leomannen
 53.27 oskarinn
 53.60 pjk
 54.04 Keenan Johnson
 54.70 [email protected]
 54.75 cubeshepherd
 54.81 Mcuber5
 55.36 2017LAMB06
 55.53 ComputerGuy365
 56.11 antirizarry1622
 56.24 typeman5
 57.16 xyzzy
 58.27 buzzteam4
 59.55 Mark Boyanowski
 59.70 Kenneth Svendson
 1:00.67 Selkie
 1:00.73 The Blockhead
 1:00.80 Moonwink Cuber
 1:01.09 leudcfa
 1:01.75 Nadav Rosett
 1:03.02 The Cubinator
 1:06.06 ARandomCuber
 1:06.54 ExultantCarn
 1:09.02 janelle
 1:09.64 Metallic Silver
 1:10.36 Bogdan
 1:11.49 JackPurdum
 1:15.10 Lykos
 1:15.56 [email protected]
 1:15.85 Jami Viljanen
 1:16.18 Nikita
 1:16.24 Mike Hughey
 1:17.72 KylerWoods
 1:19.11 Trig0n
 1:19.32 Amir Afiq
 1:20.17 yghklvn
 1:20.72 ErikCR
 1:21.25 cytokid101
 1:21.87 motionglitch
 1:22.43 [email protected]
 1:30.14 VDel_234_
 1:32.98 Bubbagrub
 1:34.02 theos
 1:34.99 SpartanSailor
 1:35.01 Lewis
 1:38.59 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.74 One Wheel
 1:38.93 seth0420
 1:41.67 redoxxy
 1:45.67 EdubCubez
 1:46.94 ronaldm
 1:47.11 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:47.24 SirVivor
 1:48.94 kumato
 1:55.95 Duncan Bannon
 1:58.13 GTregay
 1:58.84 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:00.91 MatsBergsten
 2:10.94 Lili Martin
 2:22.86 GCubing
 2:36.94 dnguyen2204
 2:51.13 cougarscratch
 3:03.37 Petri Krzywacki
 3:35.60 ToastasaurusCuber
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF Teemu
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF tj.k8386
*5x5x5*(77)

 59.61 lejitcuber
 1:07.76 Dream Cubing
 1:11.19 ichcubegern
 1:11.47 Elf
 1:14.90 thecubingwizard
 1:16.26 Shadowjockey
 1:19.13 speedcuber71
 1:21.15 Valken
 1:21.78 DGCubes
 1:22.02 Carterk
 1:24.44 G2013
 1:27.76 abunickabhi
 1:28.48 Keroma12
 1:29.88 acchyutjolly26
 1:29.91 not_kevin
 1:29.94 sigalig
 1:30.58 Mark Boyanowski
 1:31.77 DCG
 1:33.99 Ethan Horspool
 1:36.59 [email protected]
 1:37.11 CubicOreo
 1:37.52 Brendan Bakker
 1:37.90 bacyril
 1:38.05 [email protected]
 1:38.28 Ianwubby
 1:39.69 SolveThatCube
 1:41.46 RCTACameron
 1:41.57 Mcuber5
 1:41.57 typo56
 1:43.46 Marcus Siu
 1:43.83 Hargun02
 1:44.09 WorldoBlocks
 1:45.57 antirizarry1622
 1:49.45 Jonsa87
 1:49.46 Kit Clement
 1:50.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:50.89 tdm
 1:53.27 Jscuber
 1:58.06 Selkie
 1:58.09 MCuber
 2:01.99 2016LAIL01
 2:02.35 Nadav Rosett
 2:03.58 Alea
 2:04.79 cubeshepherd
 2:05.42 Bogdan
 2:05.71 Underwatercuber
 2:06.09 The Cubinator
 2:11.23 buzzteam4
 2:12.55 Kenneth Svendson
 2:16.87 ARandomCuber
 2:22.10 Lykos
 2:26.37 Mike Hughey
 2:30.78 janelle
 2:33.34 KylerWoods
 2:38.71 Jami Viljanen
 2:41.93 Lewis
 2:43.68 One Wheel
 2:46.10 Nikita
 2:49.70 SirVivor
 2:51.60 leudcfa
 2:58.47 theos
 3:11.32 redoxxy
 3:15.60 cytokid101
 3:19.48 VDel_234_
 3:34.02 yghklvn
 3:40.28 [email protected]
 3:41.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:44.25 TylerBur
 3:48.69 ronaldm
 3:51.27 MatsBergsten
 3:53.41 Lili Martin
 4:04.03 GTregay
 4:25.53 kumato
 4:49.57 cougarscratch
 5:49.52 SpartanSailor
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*6x6x6*(44)

 1:44.01 Dream Cubing
 2:07.11 lejitcuber
 2:15.28 the super cuber
 2:15.40 thecubingwizard
 2:17.33 ichcubegern
 2:23.56 Shadowjockey
 2:37.64 Valken
 2:43.32 Keroma12
 2:49.53 Mark Boyanowski
 2:51.49 bacyril
 3:02.81 [email protected]
 3:06.80 DCG
 3:08.89 Ianwubby
 3:15.81 SolveThatCube
 3:18.35 xyzzy
 3:19.18 [email protected]
 3:25.37 Jonsa87
 3:26.01 abunickabhi
 3:28.97 Kit Clement
 3:29.93 CubicOreo
 3:30.63 antirizarry1622
 3:31.53 Marcus Siu
 3:34.81 cubeshepherd
 3:38.83 DGCubes
 3:40.98 Mcuber5
 3:45.62 Selkie
 3:49.21 Sixstringcal
 3:51.05 MCuber
 3:56.24 RCTACameron
 4:03.54 Nadav Rosett
 4:19.16 Kenneth Svendson
 4:37.36 Jscuber
 4:37.97 Bogdan
 4:53.16 One Wheel
 5:03.21 Lykos
 5:12.82 Mike Hughey
 5:31.43 Nikita
 6:50.88 VDel_234_
 7:02.65 leudcfa
 7:07.42 ronaldm
 7:10.13 Lili Martin
 8:03.22 MatsBergsten
10:39.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF TylerBur
*7x7x7*(31)

 2:34.57 Dream Cubing
 2:59.68 lejitcuber
 3:22.92 ichcubegern
 3:23.37 Shadowjockey
 3:39.56 thecubingwizard
 3:58.40 bacyril
 3:58.75 Mark Boyanowski
 4:25.65 Ianwubby
 4:29.39 G2013
 4:40.35 turtwig
 4:59.80 Jonsa87
 5:02.65 DCG
 5:04.06 SolveThatCube
 5:04.81 [email protected]
 5:14.82 [email protected]
 5:17.46 CubicOreo
 5:32.09 abunickabhi
 5:33.27 Selkie
 5:40.58 antirizarry1622
 5:45.41 Mcuber5
 6:24.14 cubeshepherd
 6:26.76 MCuber
 6:33.93 Kenneth Svendson
 7:15.80 One Wheel
 7:33.35 Mike Hughey
 8:01.14 Nadav Rosett
 9:17.31 GTregay
 9:27.61 Jscuber
19:23.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(101)

 14.24 tdm
 15.59 ColorfulPockets
 16.37 lejitcuber
 16.59 GenTheThief
 17.21 turtwig
 17.26 mihnea3000
 17.88 Jscuber
 17.91 thecubingwizard
 17.99 the super cuber
 18.13 Dream Cubing
 18.37 ichcubegern
 18.77 asacuber
 18.78 DCG
 18.83 TheDubDubJr
 19.17 typeman5
 19.17 2016LAIL01
 19.50 not_kevin
 19.94 CubicOreo
 19.99 WorldoBlocks
 20.45 2017LAMB06
 21.22 Mcuber5
 21.23 Shadowjockey
 21.74 NarenRameshB
 21.85 abunickabhi
 22.32 janelle
 22.53 [email protected]
 22.88 Ethan Horspool
 23.08 sigalig
 23.17 Hargun02
 23.61 ARandomCuber
 23.74 speedcuber71
 24.28 RCTACameron
 24.28 Brendan Bakker
 24.35 Kit Clement
 24.63 Mark Boyanowski
 25.11 Sixstringcal
 25.35 The Cubinator
 25.40 [email protected]
 25.61 Keroma12
 26.09 cubeshepherd
 26.24 Jonsa87
 26.70 acchyutjolly26
 26.74 oskarinn
 26.89 DGCubes
 26.99 Valken
 27.19 xyzzy
 27.57 Ianwubby
 27.70 T1_M0
 28.03 yghklvn
 28.23 [email protected]
 28.61 AidanNoogie
 29.08 ExultantCarn
 29.23 G2013
 29.60 Lykos
 30.00 OJ Cubing
 30.40 EdubCubez
 31.46 Underwatercuber
 31.50 SirVivor
 31.52 Trig0n
 31.58 Bogdan
 32.16 tigermaxi
 32.35 ican97
 32.65 Moreno van Rooijen
 32.82 ComputerGuy365
 33.28 Marcus Siu
 33.58 Kenneth Svendson
 33.60 Selkie
 34.05 Aerospry
 35.37 MCuber
 35.63 antirizarry1622
 35.78 bacyril
 36.03 leudcfa
 36.26 redoxxy
 36.40 Rubiksdude4144
 36.68 Jami Viljanen
 37.74 Bubbagrub
 38.93 [email protected]
 39.50 Nadav Rosett
 39.54 Nikita
 39.57 KylerWoods
 40.70 MartinN13
 41.81 kilwap147
 45.95 Ayaan
 46.82 Mike Hughey
 47.10 speedcube.insta
 49.85 NathanaelCubes
 53.97 InlandEmpireCuber
 54.16 GCubing
 58.97 VDel_234_
 59.04 Lumej
 1:03.04 One Wheel
 1:07.78 Thom S.
 1:10.34 kumato
 1:20.40 Ecuasamurai
 1:26.62 SpartanSailor
 1:26.92 Dynamic Waluigi
 1:34.38 TylerBur
 1:36.37 Prem The Cuber
 1:50.06 dnguyen2204
 3:29.35 cougarscratch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(16)

 1:00.86 Bubbagrub
 1:20.87 redoxxy
 1:21.42 T1_M0
 1:24.72 Nadav Rosett
 1:26.38 Shadowjockey
 1:29.42 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.01 sigalig
 1:37.64 [email protected]
 1:39.53 the super cuber
 1:42.11 Carterk
 2:04.26 One Wheel
 2:05.49 Mike Hughey
 2:10.82 ichcubegern
 2:33.78 abunickabhi
 3:04.55 cubeshepherd
 8:26.64 InlandEmpireCuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(58)

 2.02 DhruvA
 2.03 NarenRameshB
 3.55 MattheoDW
 3.71 gavinz
 4.19 Competition Cuber
 4.29 lejitcuber
 4.43 ichcubegern
 4.56 TheDubDubJr
 6.66 leomannen
 7.20 RCTACameron
 8.88 oskarinn
 8.89 asacuber
 8.94 thecubingwizard
 10.20 G2013
 10.94 Mcuber5
 11.16 Jonsa87
 12.26 Dream Cubing
 12.52 sigalig
 12.59 the super cuber
 13.93 EdubCubez
 14.59 Marcus Siu
 15.46 Killernerd24
 16.80 tdm
 17.43 acchyutjolly26
 18.42 OJ Cubing
 18.74 abunickabhi
 19.59 Trig0n
 21.67 Oatch
 22.67 Mike Hughey
 25.41 Keenan Johnson
 27.12 NathanaelCubes
 28.40 Shadowjockey
 29.39 cubeshepherd
 36.34 MatsBergsten
 36.74 Sixstringcal
 36.89 [email protected]
 38.28 bacyril
 39.80 buzzteam4
 42.16 MCuber
 42.50 not_kevin
 43.36 h2f
 44.28 tj.k8386
 50.40 Jacck
 50.54 SpartanSailor
 51.85 Bogdan
 51.87 Bubbagrub
 52.46 [email protected]
 55.51 2017LAMB06
 1:05.30 whatshisbucket
 1:12.34 Rubiksdude4144
 1:22.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:58.45 TylerBur
 2:00.89 Dynamic Waluigi
 4:55.13 SirVivor
 5:58.68 DaniëlKassab1
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF DGCubes
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(52)

 25.45 Daniel Lin
 25.94 sigalig
 26.64 the super cuber
 28.99 ican97
 29.70 G2013
 30.99 abunickabhi
 31.98 denthebro
 32.09 pinser
 32.96 Killernerd24
 35.46 CyanSandwich
 39.65 Carterk
 42.41 speedcuber71
 54.14 Elf
 58.78 redoxxy
 1:02.56 Keenan Johnson
 1:02.96 obatake
 1:03.83 lejitcuber
 1:04.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:05.30 Kit Clement
 1:05.73 DGCubes
 1:05.75 thecubingwizard
 1:06.04 typo56
 1:06.98 h2f
 1:08.33 MatsBergsten
 1:15.28 acchyutjolly26
 1:16.58 ichcubegern
 1:18.66 OJ Cubing
 1:23.08 [email protected]
 1:27.45 Dream Cubing
 1:28.11 Mcuber5
 1:28.26 cubeshepherd
 1:29.62 Mike Hughey
 1:36.20 not_kevin
 1:50.69 Jonsa87
 1:54.49 RCTACameron
 2:33.18 Oatch
 3:12.61 NarenRameshB
 3:19.05 Jacck
 3:27.81 Bogdan
 3:52.00 Bubbagrub
 4:22.39 [email protected]
 4:25.35 RyuKagamine
 4:56.94 SpartanSailor
 5:06.06 MCuber
 5:16.30 Trig0n
 5:45.99 ronaldm
 DNF SirVivor
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Brendan Bakker
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(19)

 2:10.64 CyanSandwich
 2:21.43 sigalig
 2:43.02 abunickabhi
 3:01.75 Killernerd24
 6:56.94 MatsBergsten
 7:04.38 Mike Hughey
 8:01.01 typo56
 9:11.76 redoxxy
11:30.78 DGCubes
13:17.10 [email protected]
14:00.38 Shadowjockey
14:51.31 cubeshepherd
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 5:29.86 abunickabhi
 6:36.64 sigalig
13:37.49 Mike Hughey
13:46.82 MatsBergsten
27:58.64 typo56
44:14.66 [email protected]
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF G2013
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(6)

29:59.55 Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF Jacck
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(4)

 1:1:10 MatsBergsten
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(22)

40/46 (60:00)  Mark Boyanowski
37/44 (59:17)  kamilprzyb
39/50 (59:55)  the super cuber
33/46 (60:00)  sigalig
21/25 (55:03)  pinser
16/17 (56:22)  Lykos
16/19 (57:55)  Carterk
11/11 (45:07)  typo56
9/10 (43:29)  Mike Hughey
11/15 (49:52)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/7 ( 9:50)  ican97
5/5 (26:53)  cubeshepherd
4/4 (12:55)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (23:21)  [email protected]
2/2 (11:45)  Bogdan
3/4 (15:44)  redoxxy
4/7 (33:08)  Shadowjockey
3/5 (38:15)  Bubbagrub
1/11 (14:18)  abunickabhi
0/2 (19:30)  [email protected]
2/8 (48:30)  Mcuber5
4/10 (50:31)  thecubingwizard
*3x3 Match the scramble*(29)

 29.00 sigalig
 41.15 thecubingwizard
 42.88 bacyril
 46.09 speedcuber71
 50.01 ichcubegern
 52.21 lejitcuber
 57.47 Shadowjockey
 58.10 NarenRameshB
 1:00.17 [email protected]
 1:08.77 cubeshepherd
 1:11.54 Bogdan
 1:12.31 abunickabhi
 1:19.83 Mike Hughey
 1:26.09 not_kevin
 1:42.79 DCG
 1:43.62 Keenan Johnson
 1:45.29 MatsBergsten
 1:51.84 Kenneth Svendson
 1:52.35 KylerWoods
 1:53.25 MCuber
 2:10.60 SirVivor
 2:24.94 tj.k8386
 2:37.16 Moreno van Rooijen
 3:57.38 TipsterTrickster
 4:09.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:56.29 Dynamic Waluigi
 DNF ErikCR
 DNF yghklvn
 DNF G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(71)

 46.71 lejitcuber
 51.79 Dream Cubing
 56.09 thecubingwizard
 56.87 Shadowjockey
 57.20 Ethan Horspool
 57.67 Elf
 1:00.84 Jonsa87
 1:00.88 the super cuber
 1:00.95 tdm
 1:02.70 ichcubegern
 1:03.74 [email protected]
 1:05.30 Valken
 1:07.69 G2013
 1:08.20 abunickabhi
 1:08.93 SolveThatCube
 1:09.94 WorldoBlocks
 1:10.69 DCG
 1:11.15 sigalig
 1:11.29 Mcuber5
 1:11.79 Brendan Bakker
 1:11.91 Marcus Siu
 1:12.51 asacuber
 1:12.61 2017LAMB06
 1:13.13 Mark Boyanowski
 1:13.67 Underwatercuber
 1:14.01 [email protected]
 1:14.08 MCuber
 1:16.43 DGCubes
 1:17.92 Jscuber
 1:17.97 RCTACameron
 1:19.71 bacyril
 1:20.75 Ianwubby
 1:21.62 cubeshepherd
 1:23.90 Kit Clement
 1:26.24 antirizarry1622
 1:27.96 ARandomCuber
 1:28.16 buzzteam4
 1:29.40 Nadav Rosett
 1:30.20 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.67 Bogdan
 1:37.72 TipsterTrickster
 1:42.98 KylerWoods
 1:45.30 [email protected]
 1:45.50 Trig0n
 1:47.33 ExultantCarn
 1:47.33 janelle
 1:47.75 Nikita
 1:48.32 [email protected]
 1:51.74 cytokid101
 1:54.08 yghklvn
 2:03.10 VDel_234_
 2:03.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:05.65 seth0420
 2:05.82 Lykos
 2:09.78 Lewis
 2:10.97 theos
 2:11.56 Mike Hughey
 2:15.08 SpartanSailor
 2:23.00 TylerBur
 2:27.66 SirVivor
 2:32.41 kumato
 2:33.27 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:39.61 One Wheel
 2:45.80 GTregay
 2:53.75 Jacck
 3:08.64 dnguyen2204
 3:13.29 MatsBergsten
 3:16.33 GCubing
 4:06.35 cougarscratch
 4:06.70 ToastasaurusCuber
 DNF not_kevin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(54)

 1:43.36 lejitcuber
 1:50.35 Dream Cubing
 2:08.83 Elf
 2:10.84 thecubingwizard
 2:11.35 Shadowjockey
 2:12.87 ichcubegern
 2:23.79 Valken
 2:28.48 G2013
 2:29.48 [email protected]
 2:38.42 abunickabhi
 2:41.42 DGCubes
 2:41.88 DCG
 2:42.42 sigalig
 2:45.23 Ethan Horspool
 2:46.19 Mcuber5
 2:50.57 SolveThatCube
 2:53.12 [email protected]
 2:54.73 Ianwubby
 2:55.89 not_kevin
 2:56.38 Kit Clement
 2:59.65 Brendan Bakker
 2:59.95 Mark Boyanowski
 3:00.31 RCTACameron
 3:06.51 bacyril
 3:06.86 Marcus Siu
 3:19.01 buzzteam4
 3:28.09 Nadav Rosett
 3:32.59 antirizarry1622
 3:34.94 TipsterTrickster
 3:35.81 Bogdan
 3:36.66 cubeshepherd
 3:40.13 Jscuber
 3:40.48 ARandomCuber
 3:43.92 MCuber
 3:49.68 Kenneth Svendson
 4:14.73 Lykos
 4:18.11 KylerWoods
 4:27.50 janelle
 4:54.37 Mike Hughey
 4:58.77 Nikita
 5:01.72 Lewis
 5:08.60 SirVivor
 5:09.65 One Wheel
 5:23.06 VDel_234_
 5:31.57 theos
 5:38.52 [email protected]
 6:03.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:09.11 Jacck
 6:15.24 GTregay
 6:44.35 TylerBur
 7:05.83 MatsBergsten
 7:51.03 SpartanSailor
 9:28.89 cougarscratch
 DNF Dynamic Waluigi
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)

 4:23.12 ichcubegern
 4:33.75 thecubingwizard
 5:02.68 Shadowjockey
 5:29.04 Valken
 5:44.23 Mark Boyanowski
 5:53.08 abunickabhi
 5:54.49 [email protected]
 5:57.42 bacyril
 6:01.66 DCG
 6:52.23 MCuber
 7:10.27 Mcuber5
 7:44.36 cubeshepherd
 7:47.78 Kenneth Svendson
 8:20.32 Nadav Rosett
 9:12.91 One Wheel
 9:18.33 Bogdan
 9:32.86 Jscuber
 9:37.68 Lykos
10:12.39 Nikita
10:37.14 Mike Hughey
11:21.82 theos
13:32.65 TylerBur
13:38.69 InlandEmpireCuber
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 6:21.05 Dream Cubing
 7:53.90 ichcubegern
 8:24.72 Shadowjockey
 8:24.76 thecubingwizard
 8:50.16 Elf
 9:56.74 bacyril
10:06.62 Mark Boyanowski
10:35.93 G2013
11:37.57 [email protected]
11:54.72 abunickabhi
13:29.80 Nadav Rosett
13:34.25 Mcuber5
14:54.00 Kenneth Svendson
14:56.91 cubeshepherd
16:14.80 Bogdan
17:13.72 One Wheel
18:28.55 Mike Hughey
20:09.09 Nikita
25:17.74 TylerBur
29:25.27 InlandEmpireCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(38)

26 Mark Boyanowski
27 ColorfulPockets
27 lejitcuber
27 G2013
27 Hssandwich
30 Shadowjockey
30 thecubingwizard
30 Jacck
31 MattheoDW
32 T1_M0
33 theos
33 the super cuber
34 [email protected]
34 Bogdan
34 speedcuber71
35 sigalig
36 ronaldm
36 Mike Hughey
38 h2f
42 GenTheThief
44 NathanaelCubes
45 janelle
45 cubeshepherd
46 Killernerd24
46 Kenneth Svendson
47 yghklvn
47 Jonsa87
47 ARandomCuber
50 Rubiksdude4144
52 2017LAMB06
60 The Cubinator
60 MCuber
66 InlandEmpireCuber
89 tj.k8386
DNF  NarenRameshB
DNF  Hargun02
DNF  RyuKagamine
DNF  Bubbagrub
*Skewb*(91)

 2.24 Carterk
 2.57 lejitcuber
 3.22 MattheoDW
 3.69 Metallic Silver
 3.83 asacuber
 4.41 WACWCA
 4.56 NarenRameshB
 4.57 Hargun02
 4.65 Katiedavies3103
 4.69 Amir Afiq
 4.79 DhruvA
 5.03 Marcus Siu
 5.15 leomannen
 5.21 Elf
 5.23 2016LAIL01
 5.26 [email protected]
 5.28 thecubingwizard
 5.31 oskarinn
 5.32 cubeshepherd
 5.47 CubicOreo
 5.47 Dream Cubing
 5.63 TipsterTrickster
 5.95 [email protected]
 6.02 leudcfa
 6.05 ichcubegern
 6.10 Kit Clement
 6.22 [email protected]
 6.24 Shadowjockey
 6.35 GCubing
 6.62 MartinN13
 6.72 SpartanSailor
 6.74 ComputerGuy365
 6.86 oliviervlcube
 6.93 Rubiksdude4144
 6.96 NickT13
 6.98 Sixstringcal
 7.10 Trig0n
 7.31 2017LAMB06
 7.65 AidanNoogie
 7.68 Jscuber
 7.70 bacyril
 7.86 Mark Boyanowski
 7.97 SolveThatCube
 8.02 Bubbagrub
 8.04 WorldoBlocks
 8.08 acchyutjolly26
 8.12 EdubCubez
 8.16 Jonsa87
 8.16 The Cubinator
 8.30 G2013
 8.33 DGCubes
 8.67 Lykos
 8.80 not_kevin
 8.82 Bogdan
 9.02 Nadav Rosett
 9.03 whatshisbucket
 9.19 Underwatercuber
 9.31 [email protected]
 10.02 Nikita
 10.17 tigermaxi
 10.30 buzzteam4
 10.39 Teemu
 10.74 Lewis
 10.79 Ianwubby
 11.03 typeman5
 11.12 ARandomCuber
 11.15 [email protected]
 11.23 Jami Viljanen
 11.44 Mcuber5
 11.45 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.71 DCG
 12.29 theos
 12.34 sigalig
 12.82 janelle
 12.88 MCuber
 12.91 SirVivor
 13.97 redoxxy
 14.20 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.51 Valken
 14.55 OJ Cubing
 14.74 antirizarry1622
 15.00 Kenneth Svendson
 16.80 ErikCR
 17.98 RCTACameron
 18.95 Dynamic Waluigi
 19.35 yghklvn
 19.99 Mike Hughey
 22.35 Pedro Silva dos Santos
 24.90 Tommy Book
 31.93 FPcuber
 34.80 NathanaelCubes
*Clock*(43)

 6.72 Underwatercuber
 7.43 ARandomCuber
 8.12 Kit Clement
 8.69 PotatoesAreUs
 9.17 lejitcuber
 10.07 mihnea3000
 10.77 NarenRameshB
 10.88 Mcuber5
 11.25 Jack Pfeifer
 11.41 the super cuber
 11.62 G2013
 11.82 buzzteam4
 12.04 Jonsa87
 12.19 MartinN13
 12.29 Shadowjockey
 12.45 cubeshepherd
 12.95 redoxxy
 13.71 Valken
 14.68 bacyril
 14.87 DGCubes
 15.11 TipsterTrickster
 15.13 [email protected]
 15.93 Ianwubby
 16.57 Katiedavies3103
 16.68 The Blockhead
 16.94 ichcubegern
 17.04 Marcus Siu
 17.25 not_kevin
 17.31 Kenneth Svendson
 17.36 Sixstringcal
 17.40 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.44 The Cubinator
 17.84 Lykos
 20.84 ErikCR
 20.89 Mike Hughey
 21.15 Lewis
 23.36 [email protected]
 24.09 Trig0n
 28.28 AidanNoogie
 39.38 Nadav Rosett
 DNF MCuber
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*Pyraminx*(97)

 2.76 dycocubix
 3.01 DGCubes
 3.35 2016LAIL01
 3.37 DaniëlKassab1
 3.46 thecubingwizard
 3.53 lejitcuber
 3.61 RobinCube
 3.73 mihnea3000
 3.83 asacuber
 3.87 MattheoDW
 4.07 CubicOreo
 4.10 WorldoBlocks
 4.16 [email protected]
 4.50 cubeshepherd
 4.56 the super cuber
 4.58 oliviervlcube
 4.69 CornerCutter
 4.88 Shadowjockey
 4.92 DhruvA
 4.98 bacyril
 5.32 leomannen
 5.47 MCuber
 5.80 Lewis
 5.93 NarenRameshB
 5.95 SolveThatCube
 5.96 The Cubinator
 6.00 Carterk
 6.00 Marcus Siu
 6.02 Keenan Johnson
 6.09 Mcuber5
 6.14 Trig0n
 6.27 [email protected]
 6.29 acchyutjolly26
 6.32 MartinN13
 6.34 Elf
 6.58 Nadav Rosett
 6.69 Ianwubby
 6.70 RCTACameron
 6.71 Rubiksdude4144
 6.71 Jonsa87
 6.76 G2013
 6.79 redoxxy
 6.95 ichcubegern
 7.10 NathanaelCubes
 7.19 Amir Afiq
 7.28 Kit Clement
 7.39 oskarinn
 7.59 AidanNoogie
 7.60 2017LAMB06
 7.60 [email protected]
 7.74 Hargun02
 7.78 [email protected]
 7.78 tigermaxi
 7.79 Jami Viljanen
 7.86 speedcuber71
 8.00 Teemu
 8.01 TipsterTrickster
 8.08 kumato
 8.13 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.21 not_kevin
 8.23 abunickabhi
 8.28 ExultantCarn
 8.36 NolanDoes2x2
 8.64 buzzteam4
 8.68 Underwatercuber
 8.82 DCG
 9.17 ARandomCuber
 9.26 janelle
 9.42 Ayaan
 9.51 sigalig
 9.51 Katiedavies3103
 9.54 antirizarry1622
 9.55 Pedro Silva dos Santos
 9.59 Nikita
 9.60 NickT13
 9.66 Lykos
 9.74 Sixstringcal
 10.19 Kenneth Svendson
 10.31 Bubbagrub
 10.95 tj.k8386
 11.14 Metallic Silver
 11.16 TylerBur
 11.17 EdubCubez
 11.26 Duncan Bannon
 11.67 GCubing
 11.94 [email protected]
 12.45 Moreno van Rooijen
 12.85 OJ Cubing
 14.15 ToastasaurusCuber
 14.52 SirVivor
 14.62 Ecuasamurai
 15.63 GTregay
 15.68 Mike Hughey
 16.91 FPcuber
 19.49 yghklvn
 42.59 SpartanSailor
 DNF Jscuber
*Megaminx*(53)

 49.49 [email protected]
 53.03 lejitcuber
 53.57 Elf
 56.46 thecubingwizard
 57.44 TSTwist
 1:01.76 GenTheThief
 1:04.02 CubeStack_Official
 1:06.67 AidanNoogie
 1:09.54 Jonsa87
 1:11.73 Dream Cubing
 1:11.84 Hargun02
 1:15.72 Shadowjockey
 1:17.63 ichcubegern
 1:21.65 Mark Boyanowski
 1:25.35 SolveThatCube
 1:27.30 whatshisbucket
 1:27.88 bacyril
 1:29.26 cubeshepherd
 1:29.67 Mcuber5
 1:31.79 CubicOreo
 1:33.50 2016LAIL01
 1:35.32 Kit Clement
 1:35.43 ARandomCuber
 1:40.42 xyzzy
 1:43.38 [email protected]
 1:44.92 Metallic Silver
 1:52.92 leudcfa
 1:55.90 RCTACameron
 1:56.73 Nikita
 1:56.87 MCuber
 2:00.46 OJ Cubing
 2:01.00 Keroma12
 2:01.76 Sixstringcal
 2:04.19 Marcus Siu
 2:09.73 Lewis
 2:11.49 Bogdan
 2:11.78 Selkie
 2:11.94 abunickabhi
 2:13.03 Jscuber
 2:17.55 Nadav Rosett
 2:26.42 GTregay
 2:38.48 redoxxy
 2:39.12 Lykos
 2:39.68 Thom S.
 2:48.63 One Wheel
 2:54.71 [email protected]
 2:58.69 Mike Hughey
 3:06.30 SirVivor
 3:15.17 antirizarry1622
 3:18.87 NathanaelCubes
 4:09.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:18.50 SpartanSailor
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(23)

 24.12 [email protected]
 24.70 Metallic Silver
 26.60 DGCubes
 30.22 GenTheThief
 31.17 Jonsa87
 31.94 ichcubegern
 35.50 cubeshepherd
 36.81 bacyril
 37.81 CubicOreo
 38.58 AidanNoogie
 40.61 Shadowjockey
 43.97 Trig0n
 47.63 Sixstringcal
 47.91 Nadav Rosett
 49.20 Lewis
 1:05.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:12.18 Lykos
 1:20.31 Jami Viljanen
 1:27.39 antirizarry1622
 1:27.83 Mike Hughey
 2:08.80 tj.k8386
 2:51.82 SpartanSailor
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
*Square-1*(65)

 9.18 Sixstringcal
 10.16 not_kevin
 10.62 thecubingwizard
 11.22 Marcus Siu
 12.72 obatake
 13.43 speedcuber71
 14.02 lejitcuber
 14.34 Shadowjockey
 14.81 MattheoDW
 14.90 Zeke Mackay
 17.14 typo56
 17.41 Jonsa87
 18.58 Thom S.
 18.67 sigalig
 18.98 ichcubegern
 20.76 AidanNoogie
 21.20 leomannen
 21.48 DGCubes
 22.85 Hargun02
 22.88 G2013
 23.96 cubeshepherd
 24.51 [email protected]
 24.90 bacyril
 25.91 Elf
 26.00 T1_M0
 27.61 DhruvA
 28.65 Mcuber5
 28.87 oskarinn
 29.10 TipsterTrickster
 30.74 Underwatercuber
 31.18 MartinN13
 31.56 MCuber
 32.35 WorldoBlocks
 32.54 Rubiksdude4144
 34.93 OJ Cubing
 35.50 2017LAMB06
 35.81 Keenan Johnson
 36.34 [email protected]
 37.07 Bubbagrub
 37.20 Amir Afiq
 38.06 ARandomCuber
 38.11 Jami Viljanen
 39.38 Lewis
 41.00 Moreno van Rooijen
 41.69 Trig0n
 42.34 RCTACameron
 42.49 buzzteam4
 42.62 leudcfa
 44.73 RyuKagamine
 46.13 Mike Hughey
 46.92 redoxxy
 49.29 Metallic Silver
 49.40 Jscuber
 51.56 Kenneth Svendson
 53.92 GCubing
 54.65 Bogdan
 55.78 tj.k8386
 59.27 Nadav Rosett
 1:00.65 Lykos
 1:05.09 theos
 1:06.34 [email protected]
 1:48.93 kumato
 2:00.32 Tommy Book
 2:08.94 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF the super cuber
*MiniGuildford Relay*(17)

 3:45.00 lejitcuber
 4:47.61 ichcubegern
 4:50.86 [email protected]
 5:01.10 DGCubes
 5:14.30 Jonsa87
 5:26.12 Shadowjockey
 6:08.35 Mcuber5
 7:03.12 bacyril
 7:36.72 cubeshepherd
 7:38.98 MCuber
 7:52.78 TipsterTrickster
10:12.51 Lewis
10:34.18 Mike Hughey
10:36.53 Trig0n
11:32.15 [email protected]
12:52.66 InlandEmpireCuber
28:19.44 Nadav Rosett

*Contest results*

1351 lejitcuber
1276 thecubingwizard
1248 Shadowjockey
1218 [email protected]
1202 ichcubegern
1011 G2013
1007 cubeshepherd
1002 Dream Cubing
950 Jonsa87
924 sigalig
922 the super cuber
915 DGCubes
910 Mcuber5
888 bacyril
870 Elf
862 abunickabhi
829 Marcus Siu
801 RCTACameron
760 DCG
757 Mark Boyanowski
755 CubicOreo
750 speedcuber71
748 [email protected]
720 not_kevin
706 Valken
685 Jscuber
680 MCuber
674 SolveThatCube
650 asacuber
644 NarenRameshB
642 acchyutjolly26
641 WorldoBlocks
637 Ianwubby
629 Kit Clement
627 Ethan Horspool
625 MattheoDW
623 Nadav Rosett
620 AidanNoogie
619 oskarinn
618 tdm
603 ARandomCuber
600 Underwatercuber
599 Carterk
584 2017LAMB06
578 leomannen
570 Hargun02
570 2016LAIL01
564 Sixstringcal
553 Mike Hughey
546 Bogdan
534 The Cubinator
532 DhruvA
531 typo56
520 [email protected]
512 Keenan Johnson
505 Kenneth Svendson
500 turtwig
500 mihnea3000
500 Trig0n
484 antirizarry1622
455 Brendan Bakker
446 buzzteam4
444 Lykos
442 janelle
438 TheDubDubJr
429 ExultantCarn
427 Jack Pfeifer
424 GenTheThief
417 TipsterTrickster
410 redoxxy
403 leudcfa
393 typeman5
393 WACWCA
389 Nikita
380 [email protected]
372 Amir Afiq
370 Jami Viljanen
357 Metallic Silver
352 MartinN13
349 Competition Cuber
344 InlandEmpireCuber
341 Rubiksdude4144
334 Lewis
327 [email protected]
323 gavinz
323 yghklvn
320 ComputerGuy365
315 Keroma12
315 Bubbagrub
311 SirVivor
306 tigermaxi
302 CyanSandwich
300 ColorfulPockets
297 EdubCubez
296 Mika17
292 OJ Cubing
292 Katiedavies3103
291 Selkie
270 MatsBergsten
265 xyzzy
254 SpartanSailor
247 KylerWoods
244 ErikCR
234 NathanaelCubes
223 ican97
221 whatshisbucket
219 Teemu
219 [email protected]
217 T1_M0
212 oliviervlcube
210 Moreno van Rooijen
210 Zeke Mackay
209 One Wheel
207 theos
206 cytokid101
206 VDel_234_
205 CubeStack_Official
202 DaniëlKassab1
201 Moonwink Cuber
187 Killernerd24
183 GCubing
177 kumato
175 The Blockhead
167 Oatch
163 JackPurdum
156 CornerCutter
154 seth0420
153 [email protected]
152 obatake
143 Deri Nata Wijaya
141 Dynamic Waluigi
140 Jacck
138 TylerBur
137 speedcube.insta
137 Joshua Solomon
130 Aerospry
129 obelisk477
128 Duncan Bannon
128 tj.k8386
126 PotatoesAreUs
126 motionglitch
124 NickT13
119 GTregay
117 ronaldm
110 Pedro Silva dos Santos
99 dycocubix
99 NolanDoes2x2
99 Zachie Chan
98 Thom S.
97 DumplingMaster
94 pinser
93 Ayaan
93 RobinCube
91 h2f
71 pjk
69 kilwap147
68 muchacho
68 Ali161102
60 Daniel Lin
59 Lumej
54 Lili Martin
54 denthebro
53 RyuKagamine
53 dnguyen2204
53 TSTwist
49 Ecuasamurai
48 Tanish
46 Hssandwich
46 cougarscratch
44 kamilprzyb
41 ToastasaurusCuber
40 Alea
36 Woodman567
34 Petri Krzywacki
34 Sue Doenim
24 Luke Messer
22 X cuber
20 FPcuber
17 Prem The Cuber
17 Destiny
15 FireCuber
14 Prashant Saran
14 Jcubing13
12 Ayush rajotia
12 Tommy Book


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 6, 2018)

Time for the lottery: 185 competitors, smaller chance than ever!

The lottery ticket machine says 49. Hmm, that was a bad number, cannot have 7x7, no .
We try again, this time the machine says 18. That's better. This means the winner is *RCTACameron!!*
This is fun, he was active in the Weekly Competition already eight years ago!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

Congratulations RCTACameron on winning the lottery. Just remember to "not spend the gift card all at one place". O wait! that does not work seeing as it is only for one place. Well in that case, SPEND it all at one place.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Time for the lottery: 185 competitors, smaller chance than ever!
> 
> The lottery ticket machine says 49. Hmm, that was a bad number, cannot have 7x7, no .
> We try again, this time the machine says 18. That's better. This means the winner is *RCTACameron!!*
> This is fun, he was active in the Weekly Competition already eight years ago!


Thank you @MatsBergsten @Mike Hughey and all others that helped out for another great week of competition. I (and I am sure everyone else that competed) sincerely appreciate all of time and work that you all do in a week to keep this competition going.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

Absolutely! I plan on competing in more events soon also. Thanks!


----------



## BlurryZMan (Mar 7, 2018)

3x3:
10.21, 11.61, 11.90, 11.46, 11.53
2x2: 
2.03, 3.80, 2.58, 3.95, 5.26
Square 1: 
14.48, 20.60, 17.23, 19.26, 19.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2018)

BlurryZMan said:


> 3x3:
> 10.21, 11.61, 11.90, 11.46, 11.53
> 2x2:
> 2.03, 3.80, 2.58, 3.95, 5.26
> ...



Hi and welcome! This competition is closed and over, please compete 
in this weeks "Weekly competition 2018-10" instead .


----------

